# X250 Squeaky Rear Doors on PVC



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

The rear doors on our new Wawick Duo squeak like mad. The squeak seems to come from the centre lock and I've tried applying silicone spray grease to all the latches and the door seals. It's improved it considerably but it's still there on bumpy roads.

I suspect the grease is only a temporary cure and would be pleased to hear from anyone who's managed to permanently cure squeaky rear doors on their van.

Roly


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi whats alignment like, try adjusting the striker in, that the door closes onto would only take a gnats to stop it squeaking


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi apply a liberal dose of grease :lol: but I fear it may be caused by the conversion flexing the back of the van.
terry


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

gnscloz - Adjusted the striker plate by about 1mm and taken the van a couple of miles and the doors are silent. Thanks very much for the tip.

Incidentally there's calibration marks stamped into the door which makes the job very simple. 

Roly


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

glad to be of help, doors obv been off when convered and missed by quality control


----------

